# Type 1/Pregnant/Terrified/Excited.....



## mmackay20040 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there, 
Just joined on here today and would love to hear from others in my situation or who have been in my situation.  
I'm 23 (24 next week). Have been Type 1 Diabetic since I was 6.  Have always struggled with Nocturnal Hypos and fitting (as I don't wake up during the night). Was put on a pump 4 years ago which has helped a bit. 
HbA1c's have never been below 8%.  Highest 14.1%, lowest 8.2%.  

Anyway, I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first child, unplanned.  Just got my HbA1c done yesterday and it's 7.8% which is a huge psychological achievement for me.  However, I'm terrified about the pregnancy and don't have a clue what I'm doing......  Can anyone help?! 

Thanks for reading. 

M x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi M, welcome to the forum  We've got a lot of expectant mums and mums of newborns here, so hopefully they will be able to help out


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 12, 2010)

A warm welcome to the forum M, and congratulations on your pregnancy (& an excellent reduction in A1c's!)!


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum M sorry I cant be of more help hun, but wanted to wish you many congratulations on your pregnancy and well done on a reduction in hbA..


----------



## Chrissie (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi
Welcome to the group  I'm type 1 (for 16yrs) & had a pump for 4yrs. I used to suffer from bad night time hypos which i didn't wake up with & my husband had to give me glucogon injection  Thankfully these stopped with the pump. It might be worth doing some overnight basal testing or borrowing a cgms to see whats happening with your blood sugars overnight. I've just had my first baby she's 6 weeks old now . It was hard work diabetes & pregnancy but when i look at Alice it was all worth it!!! 
Are you taking high dose folic acid? you'll need to take 5mg till your 3mths, you'll have to get it on prescription from your gp as you can't buy the 5mg dose in the shops.
You'll need to test test test you'll probally find that you'll have more hypo's in the first trimester so make sure your well stocked up on all your hypo treatments. If i remember i think i reduced my basal rates by 50% but check with your team the temp basal rates were really useful 
If you've got any questions then just ask nothing is too silly!! I found this site really helpful when i was pregnant just knowing i wasn't the only one going through it. There are a few of us that have just had babies & several more who are pegnant at the moment. You can always pm me if you want
Take care
Chrissie xxx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Yeah, it's very scary! I think I've gone through more test strips in the last 4 weeks than I have in the last 4 months! 
My bm's seem to be ok at the moment, I have noticed that I'm going low quite a lot - interesting to hear you say that about the first trimester.  I'm taking the 5mg of folic acid and getting some extra from lots of greens etc.  I've never eaten breakfast but I'm now managing a glass of orange juice and a banana so at least there's something in my stomach before lunchtime.  
Can I ask what was the most difficult for you? Also, did you go to full term and have a natural delivery? Sorry, I have 634065703423 questions and don't know who to ask!! I'm starting to worry that I've read TOO much now and I'm just panicking all the time! 

M xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 13, 2010)

Do not Panic!!!

We didnt plan this either, but are very very happy.

There are plenty of people hear who have had healthy babies, there are more good news storys than bad.

Im 21, been diabetic since 16, on 4 injections a day novorapid and insulatard. Im 22 weeks pregnant.

Its been hard work, but im doing fine. Have a cold today thats just annoying.

Loads of hypos first 3 months, loads of night ones. Had to take basal down from 26 to 16, 2 units a time.

Test, test, test. And try not to hypo, its impossible.

As my yoga teacher told me about the birth, your body is supposed to have babies, it knows what to do, its your head that gets in the way. Just dont get in your own way.

Lots of water, and heatlhy eating. Rest when you need to, Get plenty of sleep.

Biggest issue so far, the sickness and hypos, you might not get it some people dont. Its spposed to stop at 13 weeks, im 22 and was sick this morning. lows makes the sickness worse, its a horrid circle. Because you dont want to eat when sick but need to.

xxx

And congratulations!!!


----------



## mmackay20040 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I'm making a conscious effort to drink more water! Although it seems to be a vicious cycle with going to the loo every 5 minutes!!  
I'm very nervous about changes to my insulin at night, I've got a bad history of fitting during the night (due to not waking up with low bms) and my partner would always wake up if I so much as started sweating, do my bm and sort me out (he's a star!).  However, I moved cities to start a new job on the Wednesday (3 weeks ago) and my partner is still elsewhere until he finds work.  I discovered I was pregnant on the Saturday and started my new job on the Monday...  It's been stressful so far to say the least! I've just met my new DSN who seems to be fantastic and I'll be meeting her once a week to try and stabalise a few things so that should be good.  
I have noticed that nausea is a lot worse if my bm is getting low...  I haven't been physically sick yet (touch wood) but anytime I feel at my worst, by bm is below 5.   
M xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 14, 2010)

The first few weeks are hard. Just try your best, and try not to worry. It does get better. Try not to get stressed if you can help it.
I have had a few bad hypos, Husband had to call 999 one mornining, i was awake but not responeding to anything. These have stopped and im actually doing ok now, they are all pleased with me.
I have a cold and cough at the mo, but apart from that im ok.

Just try to be as healthy as you can.

The weeing a lot is something you will get used to, i cant count how often i go these days, lots  xx


----------



## rachelha (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello

Congratulations on your pregnancy.  I am type 1, on mfi and my wee boy will be 6 weeks old tomorrow.  My hba1c was 7.4 before I got pregnant, but I managed to keep it under 6throuout my pregnancy.  It was a lot of hard work, but there is no better motivator than thinking about the baby inside you.  

As others have said test loads, as your glucose levels will be a bit erratic.  Could you try setting an alarm in the night so you can wake and check your levels.  I also had a lot of night time hypos in the first trimester, despite reducing my insulin ratios a lot. I hope your partner finds work so can be with you soon.

I was induced at 38.5 weeks and ended up having a section.  Here diabetic mums are induced between 38 &39 weeks, but I don't think it is the same everywhere.  

Try not to worrybabout everything to much ( I know easier said than done). Pm me if you have any questions.

Rachel


----------



## tabbicles (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi ya, congratulations!
I am type 1 and gave birth to my beautiful daughter 2 weeks ago. I was due to be induced at 38 weeks but ended up going into labour naturally at 36 + 5 and having a straightfoward delivery in just 8 hoursThroughout the pregnancy you find your blood sugars doing all sorts of wierd things and its a constant adjustment but my diabetic team saw me every 2 weeks for advice and I have never been better controlled! 
You do worry and I constantly had it drilled into me that even blood sugars at 8 and above are considered high and make the baby bigger but my baby was perfect size.
And a massive bonus is all the scans! I had them every 2 weeks from 28 weeks so this offers more reassurance than normal! 


xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 19, 2010)

Hiya COngratulations, I know it can be really mixed news but your body's about to do something amazing. I'm 28 and somewhere between 8 and 11 weeks pregnant, have been type 1 for about 2 years.

On the down-side:
I feel RUBBISH. I've got a cold, I just want to sleep all the time (usually I'm really active), my flesh seems to be expanding out of my clothes and whenever I'm not concentrating on anything, I start to retch. And it doesn't just happen in the mornings. And my sugar feels all over the shop (and my normal Ha1Bc is about 5.5 so I've normally got good control).

On the up-side:
You're supposed to feel tired. It's your body telling you to rest. And it needs to get bigger: it's about to do something truely amazing. And people say that the first few months are the worst.... so if the going does get tough with the glucose and the vomit, just do the best you can and ride it out.... and ask for help from your diabetic team when you need it.

The main thing, look after you.  Your body will look after the baby - you look after your body. Easier said than done, admittedly.

There's a list of things you're not supposed to eat, but get it from the dietician, not from old-wives wisdom!


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, firstly, congratulations!
I'm 22 weeks pregnant and have had type 1 for 18 years, diagnosed when I was 11. I'm also on the pump and had only been on it for 4 months before I found out I was expecting. It was a bit of a shock and I was terrified, as like you my hba1c had never been below 8. It was 8.1% when I got pregnant and as soon as I found out I got really strict with my testing and my hba1c is now 6.7%. I have been worried all along about what potential damage could have been done by my initial high blood sugars but I have just had my 20 week scan and everything is normal  It sounds to me like you are doing everything right so try not to worry (easier said than done) and keep us updated on how you are doing, good luck!


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello! 

Hope you are all keeping well with your bumps and new babies!!  I just wanted to share my exciting news!  If you've ready my threads, you'll know that my HbA1c has always, and I mean ALWAYS, been 'difficult'.  With the highest being 14.1% and the lowest pre-pregnancy of 8.2%.  After a lifetime of 'not good enoughs', I'd lost the will to live.  

When I discovered I was pregnant, I was 7.8% which was a huge achievement for me given it was in the 7s.  Just had another HbA1c done and it was................6.2%.  I got the blood tests back over a week ago and I still can't believe it.  

Anyway, I'm not going to lie and say it's been a walk in the park, far from it, but it's been hard hard work and I never ever thought it would have come down to 6%.  I was hoping to get to 7.2/7.0.  

I just wanted to share this with you all as I know there are some of you who are struggling and who aren't sure what they should be etc.  I was no where near the 'golden' HbA1c when I convieved.  But everything is good now, 20wk scan was fabulous and Baba looks 'perfect'!  

*Please* take encouragement from this, I used to read stories of people and their perfect HbA1c with an 'I'll never be one of them' feeling.   

My favourite saying which seems to just keep coming true.... 

'Leap, and the net will appear'

M xxx


----------



## newbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Only just caught up with your thread, a huge congratulations on your pregnancy and also for your brilliant, hard work in getting your HbA1c down to 6.2%!  I have two daughters, eldest 6 years and youngest almost 18 months.  The pregnancies were hardwork with diabetes but SO worth it and you'll always know that you worked so hard and did your best for your baby.  

Well done you.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic news - well done on a great HbA1c  Hope that all goes well!


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi M, congrats on your news

I have never been pregnant, myself (would probably be a millionaire if I had), and so can't offer much in the way of related advice, but it appears already that you've got the sort of support from others with similar experiences, that makes this forum brill.

Fingers crossed that you and your partner can organise things so that you're together soon - sounds like he's a fantastic support and you must miss him terribly

Us blokes - you just couldn't survive without us, if you're honest


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 24, 2011)

Go you!!!!!! so made up for you. You did it 

Glad your both ok.

Cant say anymore xxx


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Jan 29, 2011)

congratulations, i found out i was pregnant at 5 weeks it wasnt planned but we are both over the moon, the unknown is very scary just try and go with the flow of it all. At the begining its hard with hypo's and even harder if the get morning sickness im 14 weeks i still have the odd hypo now


----------



## macast (Jan 29, 2011)

hi MM welcome to the forum..... sorry I just spotted your thread.  congratulations on your pregnancy.  I wasn't diabetic when I was pregnant so I'll hand you over to those who know about it   do say hello to us oldies from time to time too .... enjoy the forum


----------

